# Data sim expiring while abroad



## carol (Jun 21, 2018)

I fear my 3 data sim will run out while in Spain, Portugal or France. I've read that sims must be activated in the UK although I think I also read that someone had successfully activated one while away. What does everyone do to get round this, for example buying a sim while away?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 21, 2018)

Have you thought about buying a 12 Month / 12 GB one Carol ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 21, 2018)

I buy another sim and activate it before leaving every August, I use the 24gb 2yr ones and usually buy one every year so that they never expire together, I am (or was) a heavy user though and always use up the data before the 2yrs


----------



## moonshadow (Jun 21, 2018)

carol said:


> I fear my 3 data sim will expire while in Spain, Portugal or France. I've read that sims must be activated in the UK although I think I also read that someone had successfully activated one while away. What does everyone do to get round this, for example buying a sim while away?



A one year one would make sense? They are often on offer ... have seen when they are. I have never considered buying one out there, I suspect they are more expensive. When are you off this time?

New 3 PAYG 4G Trio Data SIM Pack Preloaded with 12GB of Data Three Sizes  613894053542 | eBay

haven't checked how long it is valid for


----------



## witzend (Jun 21, 2018)

Carol I had our 3 data sim run out while in Sweden just replaced with another new one and worked ok. I believe you can top them up when they expire but never have


----------



## shaunr68 (Jun 21, 2018)

If it's a PAYG sim you should be able to just add credit to it on the three site.  I don't think they actually expire, do they?  We have a three.ie sim in the router at home and just top it up with 20 yoyos every month.  It's the same SIM card purchased over 2 years ago.


----------



## carol (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks all, the one that's in is a 12 or 24 month one from Amazon. I'd buy another one for when it runs out but as I said, thought they had to be activated in the UK. I should have said "runs out" rather than "expires" in my original post so I'll amend ...


----------



## carol (Jun 21, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> Have you thought about buying a 12 Month / 12 GB one Carol ?



Thanks Wooie, that's what I've got.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 21, 2018)

You can top it up while abroad but you pay the full price for the top up, it is cheaper to buy a new one


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 21, 2018)

3 24GB Trio MBB PAYG Sim Pack PS59.99 - Free Delivery | MyMemory

Three Mobile Pay As You Go Mobile Broadband 12 GB Data: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 21, 2018)

moonshadow said:


> A one year one would make sense? They are often on offer ... have seen when they are. I have never considered buying one out there, I suspect they are more expensive. When are you off this time?
> 
> New 3 PAYG 4G Trio Data SIM Pack Preloaded with 12GB of Data Three Sizes  613894053542 | eBay
> 
> haven't checked how long it is valid for


12 months


----------



## carol (Jun 21, 2018)

moonshadow said:


> A one year one would make sense? They are often on offer ... have seen when they are. I have never considered buying one out there, I suspect they are more expensive. When are you off this time?
> 
> New 3 PAYG 4G Trio Data SIM Pack Preloaded with 12GB of Data Three Sizes  613894053542 | eBay
> 
> haven't checked how long it is valid for



Thinking of going to France for a month beginning of September and Spain/Portugal in January. Nothing definite yet.


----------



## witzend (Jun 21, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> You can top it up while abroad but you pay the full price for the top up, it is cheaper to buy a new one


Perhaps thats why we,ve never tried we just use a new one when old expires


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 21, 2018)

witzend said:


> Perhaps thats why we,ve never tried we just use a new one when old expires


I did it once, I didn't realise it wouldn't last and we still had a few weeks to go, I had a problem I was sorting out by the internet so no choice, I phoned '3' and paid for another Month, never again


----------



## witzend (Jul 2, 2018)

3 PAYG 4G Trio Data SIM Pack with 12GB Data PS24.99 - Free Delivery | MyMemory

New offer now


----------



## carol (Jul 3, 2018)

hairydog said:


> It's a good idea to have one or two in stock. I recently used some they were several years old - no problem at all: into the mifi, switch it on, wait 30 seconds and you're connected.
> 
> EE ones expire after 90 days if you don't use them, so although I find EE better than Three, a 3 prepaid SIM makes a far better standby.
> 
> However, I'm far better off using an EE contract SIM for mobile broadband. It suits my pattern of use better.



Have you ever activated one while abroad, Hairydog? I'd willingly carry a new one but have been told they must be activated in the UK ...


----------



## korky (Jul 3, 2018)

carol said:


> Have you ever activated one while abroad, Hairydog? I'd willingly carry a new one but have been told they must be activated in the UK ...



You do not have to activate the 3 prepaid sim in UK. Some other types of 3 sim you do.

Korky.


----------



## carol (Jul 3, 2018)

korky said:


> You do not have to activate the 3 prepaid sim in UK. Some other types of 3 sim you do.
> 
> Korky.



Thanks Korky - which ones do need to be activated in the UK?


----------



## korky (Jul 3, 2018)

[QUO 
TE=carol;945054]Thanks Korky - which ones do need to be activated in the UK?[/QUOTE]
Hi Carol,

All I know is that the prepaid 3 data sims work from the box, no need to activate in UK. I've used 2 in Europe like this, no probs.

I've not used any of their other sims but have read on several forums that the top up type or pay as you go type need activating here. 

You can top up the prepaid one, but it is better value to just buy another.

Korky.


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 3, 2018)

hi carol i have used the 3 data sims for the last 2&1/2 years have twice replaced them in the i pad whilst away & they have worked straight out the box,


----------



## carol (Jul 4, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> hi carol i have used the 3 data sims for the last 2&1/2 years have twice replaced them in the i pad whilst away & they have worked straight out the box,



Thanks Ken


----------



## spigot (Jul 4, 2018)

Carol, it's cheaper to buy a 24 month 24GB than a 12 month 12GB version. Keep your eyes peeled for offers. Amazon have them for £44.15. My 24GB card cost me £39 last year.


It'll save you at least a tenner & you don't have to worry about changing them so often.


----------

